# Help: Brenner TS-L532U vom Laptop zerflasht



## Ossi (2. April 2008)

Ich habe wie im Beitrag weiter unten einen Brenner TS-L532U in meinem Laptop ASUS Pro 60 V erfolgreich nach einem Flash als Toshiba SD-R6472U betrieben. Dann habe ich nach einem Hinweis von k0017 erfolgreich meinen Laptop hochgetaktet. Ich hatte aber danach den Grundsatz "never touch a running system" mißachtet und auch noch das Firmwareupdate für den Brenner von k0017 gemacht. Zuerst lief der Brenner gut und wurde auch vom Nero Info Tool erkannt. Als ich am nächsten Tag den Rechner startete, war das Laufwerk tot. Darum habe ich das Firmwareupdate wiederholt - und als es immer noch ging - das Tools "SDR6472U-TU02-TR02_CSEL_Changer.exe " zum Drehen von Master auf Slave benutzt.

Nun habe ich Festplatte und Brenner beide als Primary Master und kann diesen Beitrag nur schreiben, weil ich den Brenner ausgebaut habe.

Kann einer mir sagen, wie ich den Brenner wieder auf Primery Slave zurück bekomme, bei dem Laptop gibt es nämlich keine Jumper wie einem normalen Rechner und im BIOS kann man da auch nichts machen.


----------

